# Forensic Science Labs



## jsp77 (Sep 25, 2016)

*History*
The Forensic Science Service was a government-owned company in the United Kingdom which provided forensic science services to the police forces and government agencies of England and Wales, as well as other countries.

The UK Government announced the closure of the FSS in December 2010, citing monthly losses of up to £2m as justification. The FSS finally closed on 31 March 2012. The FSS archives - a collection of case files and retained casework samples such as microscope slides, fibre samples and DNA samples - has been retained to allow review of old cases. Forensic work is now contracted out to the private sector or carried out in-house.

Originally the Aldermaston laboratory was known as the Central Research and Support Establishment and was part of the Home Office. As well as having a Forensic Laboratory it had research facilities where the Lion intoximeter was pioneered later leading to the pioneering use of the hand held breath alcohol roadside tester and the DNA national database was first worked on and initially tested on all staff and police forces to ensure its reliability. The organisation later pioneered the use of large scale DNA profiling for forensic identification and crime detection when it moved the facilities to Birmingham. This later enabled the launch of the world's first DNA database on 10 April 1995.

The organisation became an executive agency of the Home Office on 1 April 1991, shortly after deciding to close its Aldermaston Laboratory. It became a trading fund on 1 April 1999. In December 2005, it changed its status from an executive agency to a government-owned company. It was the Home Office's only government-owned company, although shareholder responsibilities were delegated to the Shareholder Executive.

Increasing use of competitive tendering by police forces for forensic services resulted in the loss of market share. Earlier in 2009, the government injected £50 million into the business.

On 22 October 2009, the FSS confirmed plans to close a further three regional labs in Chepstow, Chorley and Priory House, Birmingham, "to ensure provision of a sustainable business".

On 14 December 2010 HM Government announced that the service was to be closed by March 2012, with as much of its operations as possible being transferred or sold. This prompted criticism, both from international forensic scientists as well as victim campaigners, for the potential damage the cuts would do to the UK criminal justice system.

The FSS had several facilities throughout the country, and provided scene-of-crime and forensic investigation services to police forces in England and Wales, as well as to the Crown Prosecution Service, HM Revenue and Customs, HM Coroners' Service, Ministry of Defence Police, British Transport Police and worldwide forensic services. It had seven main laboratories across England and Wales

Before HM Government wind-up led by minister James Brokenshire, the FSS was the market leader in the supply of forensic science services to police forces in England and Wales, as well as being a source of training, consultancy and scientific support. The FSS originally set up and maintained the UK National DNA Database, but it is now run by the National Policing Improvement Agency (NPIA).

The FSS suffered damage to its reputation following the failure to recover blood stains from a shoe in the murder of Damilola Taylor. Further damage occurred when the FSS failed to use the most up-to-date techniques for extracting DNA samples in cases between 2000 and 2005. This led the Association of Chief Police Officers (ACPO) to advise all police forces in England and Wales to review cases where samples had failed to give a DNA profile.

Technologies
The FSS's innovative and highly sensitive DNA profiling technique called LCN (low copy number) was used in convicting Antoni Imiela (the M25 rapist) and Ronald Castree (for the murder of Lesley Molseed in 1975), but was questioned during the 2007 trial of a suspect in the Omagh bombing. However, a review by the CPS found that "the CPS has not seen anything to suggest that any current problems exist with LCN. Accordingly we conclude that LCN DNA analysis provided by the FSS should remain available as potentially admissible evidence". In addition, other Police Forces around the world are reviewing cases where LCN DNA profiling resulted in the successful prosecution of suspects. Included in this are several high profile international cases including the murder of Swedish Foreign Minister Anna Lindh by Mijailo Mijailovic and in Australia, the murder of a backpacker Peter Falconio by Bradley Murdoch.

In later years the FSS drew on internal expertise and key international experts to become a pioneer in forensic software and technology, notably DNA interpretation, databasing, and electronic forensics.

I have visited this a few times now with Rubex, we had one lucky escape, narrowly avoiding Pc Plod, other than that its been a quite relaxed explore. The locals are starting to tear it up and graff is appearing on the walls.​
*on with the photos*


1 by JSP 77, on Flickr


2 by JSP 77, on Flickr


3 by JSP 77, on Flickr


4 by JSP 77, on Flickr


5 by JSP 77, on Flickr


6 by JSP 77, on Flickr


7 by JSP 77, on Flickr


8 by JSP 77, on Flickr


9 by JSP 77, on Flickr


10 by JSP 77, on Flickr


11 by JSP 77, on Flickr


12 by JSP 77, on Flickr


13 by JSP 77, on Flickr


14 by JSP 77, on Flickr


15 by JSP 77, on Flickr


16 by JSP 77, on Flickr


17 by JSP 77, on Flickr


18 by JSP 77, on Flickr


19 by JSP 77, on Flickr


20 by JSP 77, on Flickr


21 by JSP 77, on Flickr​
*thanks for looking*


----------



## dirge (Sep 25, 2016)

Great report! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 25, 2016)

Such a nice report good job! love that shot of the office chair outside something about it, saw this broadcasted across social media earlier so no doubt more reports will follow, but really loving this one!


----------



## smiler (Sep 25, 2016)

Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Sep 25, 2016)

What a surreal place. Great report sir.


----------



## Conrad (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice report, very well shot. Very odd to think that much of the forensic work carried out is now private sector!


----------



## andylen (Sep 26, 2016)

Cracking report and pictures, well done.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 26, 2016)

Hats off to you for some quality photos and an excellent write up!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 26, 2016)

A collection of different shots, nicely done.


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 27, 2016)

mockingbird said:


> Such a nice report good job! love that shot of the office chair outside something about it, saw this broadcasted across social media earlier so no doubt more reports will follow, but really loving this one!



Cheers mb, the chair shot only came about because Rubex wanted a fag break and I saw it form a different angle.




UrbanX said:


> Hats off to you for some quality photos and an excellent write up!



Cheers UrbanX


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 28, 2016)

Brilliant images and history.I think the redundancy handbook shot sums it up! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 28, 2016)

Konrad;333178 Very odd to think that much of the forensic work carried out is now private sector![/QUOTE said:


> Actually it has always been the case - once the Defence started to strongly question Prosecution findings, fully independent labs started to appear. Much like the old BR labs that I was associated with, many tend to specialise in certain aspects of forensics. I am sure today that 'computer' forensics is the one aspect that is forever growing and will continue to do so.


----------



## Conrad (Sep 28, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Actually it has always been the case - once the Defence started to strongly question Prosecution findings, fully independent labs started to appear. Much like the old BR labs that I was associated with, many tend to specialise in certain aspects of forensics. I am sure today that 'computer' forensics is the one aspect that is forever growing and will continue to do so.



Interesting to know, cheers for the insight.


----------



## shatners (Sep 29, 2016)

Some great shots there mate... looks like that fence is doing the job of keeping the ''smasher uppereres''out judging by the lack of destruction


----------



## Lavino (Sep 29, 2016)

Liked that looks a decent place


----------



## Rubex (Oct 1, 2016)

Nice one jsp77, I love your take on this place


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Dec 12, 2016)

Wow. I dudnk know there was a safe here. Nice pics


----------



## Snailsford (Oct 23, 2017)

Went here the other week and it’s completely trashed... it’s so bad I didn’t even bother whipping my camera out, glad you snapped it so well though Justin!

Smashing pictures.


----------



## lonewolf (Oct 26, 2017)

Picture 17 with the gun is amazing!!


----------



## UrbexWithJoanne (Oct 27, 2017)

Love it.

The redundancy handbook made me sad.


----------



## ultravox (Jan 23, 2018)

It's a bit trashed now (went the other week) but still some good photo opportunities. Must admit I didn't find the safe. Also quite surprised that the scrap metal thieves haven't stripped the place yet!
Some excellent pics and I wish I had seen it back in 2016.
Good for a wonder though!
Excellent pics and report.


----------



## Lormack (Jan 24, 2018)

Love this!!!


----------

